# Headed to Kauai Next May



## tmine (Apr 11, 2005)

My wife and I will mark our 30th wedding anniversary next May by spending two weeks on the Hawaiian island of Kauai. We've rented a house a block and a half from the ocean just east of Poipu beach.

A couple questions for our Hawaii-based members:

I've read some of the entries on Hawaii posted here in Andys forums ... informal attire (check), leave the blazer at home (check), etc. Sounds like all I need are my topsiders, shorts, and Nautica knit pullovers during the day and a Reyn's Spooner shirt and khakis for evening wear. Does that about sum it up?

What to see and do? I've figured out the hang out at the beach(s), visit the Grand Canyon, and take the helicoper tour parts. Any other suggestions? Something off the beaten path?

Besides Puka Dog, are there any must visit eateries?

Many thanks! ...Tom


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

If you feel like being corny and tourist-y but cute and romantic, go to the Fern Grotto.

Took surfing lessons at Poipu beach when I was there a couple of years ago. Needless to say I was horrible at it.


----------

